# Allez Specialized road bike - 1990s, good buy?



## jasichel (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there...

I'm brand new to the world of cycling... but after playing on my friend's extra road bike, I'm hooked. I just bought a really cool looking Allez Specialized road bike, red with yellow bar tape. I paid $250 for it, and I'm wondering if I got an okay bike for the money. I'll be using it for commuting too. Here's what I know about it:

THIS SIZE SMALL SPECIALIZED ALLEZ 2 X 7 SPEED ROAD RACING BIKE IS IN VERY GOOD USED CONDITION WITH SMOOTH WHEELS, EASY SHIFTING AND STRONG BRAKES. THIS BICYCLE FEATURES A FULL SHIMANO RX-100 ROAD GROUP WHICH FEATURES RX 100 BRAKES AND BRAKE LEVERS, RX 100 SHIFTERS AND DERAILLEURS, RX 100 CRANK SET AND RX 100 HUBS LACED TO MAVIC 700 CLINCHER RIMS. THIS BIKE HAS A CLASSIC SPECIALIZED ALLEZ ROAD RACING STEEL FRAME AND COMES WITH NEW SPECIALIZED TIRES, NEAR NEW BAR TAPE AND A NEAR NEW SEAT.

Pics are posted too. 

All thoughts and recommendations would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If you like it, and it fits you, and it's in good shape, then you did good. Enjoy riding. Since your friend has an "extra" road bike, I'm guessing he has a little esxperience. You might ask him to help you set up the saddle and handlebar positions for the best possible fit.

If you don't have them already, the next investments I'd recommend are a helmet and some decent shorts. 

You didn't get a screaming good deal, but it wasn't a terrible price, either. But as I said, if it fits and you like it, that's worth something extra.


----------



## jasichel (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks for your reply. yeah, my friend said she'd help with adjustments. glad to know i didn't get ripped off or anything... and i have to admit i think i paid a bit extra for the cool vintage look.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jasichel said:


> thanks for your reply. yeah, my friend said she'd help with adjustments. glad to know i didn't get ripped off or anything... and i have to admit* i think i paid a bit extra for the cool vintage look*.


Some would argue that steel is making a comeback, and there are indications that Specialized agrees.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45678&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256

As long as it fits, I think you got a nice bike for a good price. Enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Since your friend has an "extra" road bike, I'm guessing he has a little experience.





> my friend said she'd help with adjustments


Apologies for the sexist assumption. Welcome to road cycling ;-)


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

These are nice bikes. From Velobase " Shimano RX100 was designed to provide a feeling of both style and high performance to the affordable lightweight sport bike. Featuring advanced Shimano functions like SIS, HG sprockets and SLR brakes. RX100 gives the entry level road bike the potential for performance in the Shimano tradition."

About Tiagra level components I think. 

All around a nice first bike. I hope it fits well and you ride the wheels off.


----------



## sgellekanao (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome to the sport....enjoy!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks like a good bike to me. If and when you upgrade keep that one. You will regret it if you ever do.


----------



## Fritz_S (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a real beauty. Somebody worked to fix it up. I think you paid a fair price. I found one just like it at a yard sale, but had to put >$150 in parts (new tires, chain, all the cables, bar tape, etc.), plus working all day with an experienced friend to clean it up & regrease everything. I also put a modern saddle & peddles on it. But it rides like an absolute dream, faster than my Trek hybrid. 

My research leads me to believe you & I both have 1992's, give or take a year. Here's a picture of mine.
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2673/4044259623_89362cd0f3.jpg


----------

